# My Axolotl website



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Something I've been working on for a bit now. Thought I'd share as it's not so rough around the edges anymore

Elemental Herps - Hobbyist Axolotl Breeder based in Vancouver, BC

Also have the facebook page Elemental Herps. | Facebook


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Kameko.

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice! 
added your site to Stumble Upon. Mind if I put your link on my blog?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Stuart and Storm 

Of course you can put my link on your blog


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantastic website and very healthy and happy looking critters, great job!


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicely Done


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Your site looks great!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone  I've gone and (once again) made more changes and updates as of yesterday! 

Constructive criticism is welcome!

p...s.... join my facebook group, I need 25 until I can do.... something...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

what`s the cost of these guys.. the pink ones i`m interested in


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> what`s the cost of these guys.. the pink ones i`m interested in


I've only got one golden albino left, that's the white bodied ones with gold flecks, pink gills, pink/gold eyes for $60. He/she is about 4" right now. I don't have the leucistics (white body, pink gills, black eyes) as of yet, but we'll see what I may have in the future!


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

if you start producing leucys i might have to get a tank set up for some axies. website looks great

cheers
Jordan


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

your website is looking great! have you done web design before?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Jordan and Mike  No, I've never done web design before.... I'm just playing around with my site and the one I did for my partners' boss...

Was going to post this in the Yellowpages section.... FurDoos Dog Grooming Salon located in North Vancouver, BC


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Your website is gorgeous from a tech perspective, not to mention the axolotls. (Nancy the cover-axolotl, lol. She really does know how to capture the camera.)

Did you do the website yourself?



Grete_J said:


> Something I've been working on for a bit now. Thought I'd share as it's not so rough around the edges anymore
> 
> Elemental Herps - Hobbyist Axolotl Breeder based in Vancouver, BC
> 
> Also have the facebook page Elemental Herps. | Facebook


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Maureen! I did create this on my own.... bounced ideas around with my developer friend


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You are multi-talented!



Grete_J said:


> Thanks Maureen! I did create this on my own.... bounced ideas around with my developer friend


----------

